# Liberty boat ramp progess



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

From a local newspaper:
(LCDC is Liberty Community Development Corporation. "Broz" is Gary Broz, Liberty City Manager. Mike McCarty is a County Commissioner. Others are board members. Report is from the LCDC meeting Oct 21)

LCDC discussed a resolution in support of a boat ramp grant from the Texas Parks & Wildlife. Broz presented a proposal to put in a boat ramp grant on the north side of the bridge. The grant is 75/25. Parks & Wildlife will pay $500,000 max and the whole project would cost right at $1 million. He asked for LCDCâ€™s support in applying for the grant. Property would need to be purchased to complete the project. Mike McCarty mentioned that Liberty County is again considered a distressed county regarding matching funds. The project would cost $166,000 split between four entities. David Arnold moved and Norwood seconded the resolution to support the grant application. The vote was unanimous.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow! Good to hear. Thanks for the update.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw the architects "rough drawing" a while back. Looked good.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

he11 yea


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope you get it done. Just a heads up, the matching grants from TP&W have no money. I'm on a committee in Gonzales that was in the process of applying for a grant from TP&W to improve a park here in town. We were told by TP&W that we could apply, but there were no funds for 2015. Thanks to our legislature.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Gary Broz is saying he will submit the proposal to TP&W tomorrow, and he feels good about it being funded. 
He has told me he is good friends with the TP&W boat ramp guy in Austin. I believe he was down here looking at the site recently. 
We'll see what happens.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

This sounds awesome!!!!


Sent from RaMROD's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good luck to you guys who have putting out the effort and time. I like to see grass roots movements get it done.


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

Where is the proposed site?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

minedude said:


> Where is the proposed site?


 On the east side of the river, between hwy90 and the railroad tracks.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, that would be nice good work..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What efforts will they use to keep it from silting in just like the current one?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The thoughts are that the current ramp silts in because it is downstream and on the "inside" of the river curve. Much like where a natural sandbar would form. The proposed site is on the outside, or deep side, of the curve that naturally stays deep.
Hopefully.
I'll ask Broz who will be responsible for maintenance. My guess is the city of Liberty, since they are initiating the project.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

On my to-do list is call Tim Hogstet at TP&W in Austin next week. I believe it is pretty much out of Gary Broz's hands now.
Assuming the grants go through, the land still has to be purchased, bids let, etc. Don't be holding your breath.
I'll try to ambush Broz soon too.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the updates. I hope the river does not rise much more and leave all the mud behind like it did this time last year.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I called Tim Hogset at TP&W in Austin. He hasn't gotten the application yet. I emailed Broz and he doesn't have it anymore. He is tracking it down and will get back to me. I am assuming one of the other agencies that is involved has it. Since Liberty Development Commission has signed off on it, I bet it is stuck at Liberty-Chambers Navigation District. 
When Broz gets back to me I'll post up. Maybe I'll go to city council meeting and talk to him, or walk down the street and knock on his door.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I assumed wrong. According to Gary Broz the state just admitted that they do in fact have the application for the new ramp. 
I swear it makes me want to pitch a fit in the middle of Main street.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

redexpress so when is the new ramp going to start being built ?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The way I understood it....the proposal had to be at TP&W in Austin last fall for it to be in this upcoming years budget. Broz said there were several agencies involved so I'm assuming that if the proposal is in fact at TP&W then those agencies have committed to their dollar contribution. All that said, I don't know when the actual construction would begin. Hopefully sometime 2015. But I don't know when the state's fiscal year starts and ends. If the fiscal year is September to September then I guess it wouldn't be funded until after September 2015.
I haven't had enough coffee yet to dive into the state website for the fiscal year. lol


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Update:
I talked to Tim Hogstett in Austin today. He has the application. The person that processed the applications is no longer employed at TP&W. They need to hire someone to process the 12 apps that they have. Tim said he should have someone hired this month. He said the Liberty app looks good. 
I asked about a dock at the ramp and he said the plans call for a dock protected by a rock breakwater. Tim said construction would not likely start before this fall at the earliest.
I imagine there could be issues with buying property, construction delays, high water, etc. as well.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great news. Thanks for all you have been doing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How will the dock work with the rise and fall of the river?


----------

